# knit/crochet dish cloths



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

Okay, I have seen the threads questioning the use of knit or crochet dish cloths. I have even had a few questions, though I didn't post, myself. I was in the home of a woman who needed help unpacking, she is a breast cancer survivor. She knits and crochets. Has the stashes, and numerous WIP laying around. I was there to help unpack her kitchen and put things away. Her stuff had been stored for months, while she stayed with her DD to recoup. So I began unpacking and needed to wash numerous things. Her dishcloth was knitted. I have never personally had one or used one. I LOVED IT!! It worked wonderfully. My worries about wringing it out was silly, as it did wonderful. I am SOLD. I will be making myself a few of these gems and not for an afghan. To all my doubting KPers, I encourage you to give it a try, you'll be glad you did. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: WOOHOO!!! 
we have another dishcloth convert 
:twisted: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

A few days ago, a friend asked me if I would make a couple dishcloths for her. Ha, she offered to buy some yarn! Lordy, I so much cotton yarn, I laughed her.

I did not remember, but she said I gave her one a couple years ago and she loved it, but it's worn out now.

So all this time, she was using the dishcloth and I did not even remember giving her one.


----------



## LouiseH. (Feb 10, 2011)

Have fun knitting...I also love those dishclothes....now do yourself a favor....use one of those clothes to take your shower with...you will think you are in heaven!!!!! I dare you...do it tonight....


----------



## Renkla (Nov 3, 2012)

I love those dishcloths and also am using knitted and crochet
pot holders, one word - wonderful


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

A mundane task (dishwashing) that brings happiness as you see the colors, texture and know that it is your own work!

I give a lot away and keep my not quite ready for public ones for me as I use them to learn patterns and new stitches.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I am making some with a bigger size needle for wash cloths..so soft and nice gonna put 2 wash cloths and a bar of dove with a ribbon around for gifts...and 2 dish cloths and a small bottle of dish soap with a ribbon around,,,...I just love them...


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> I am making some with a bigger size needle for wash cloths..so soft and nice gonna put 2 wash cloths and a bar of dove with a ribbon around for gifts...and 2 dish cloths and a small bottle of dish soap with a ribbon around,,,...I just love them...


Great gift ideas. Especially the small bottle of dish soap.

:thumbup:


----------



## TinkU (Aug 31, 2012)

I love using my knit one, but have noticed holes! I'm wondering if it's a weak area in the yarn itself or something else. Has anyone else had this happen before. I'm using peaches and cream from walmart and doing them in garter stitch.

So glad you've converted!


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

It took me a while, but I finally relized that washing sharp knives can cut the threads in the dishcloth. You have to sure to turn the knife sharp blade out.


----------



## KarenKnits (Mar 2, 2012)

bobctwn65 said:


> I am making some with a bigger size needle for wash cloths..so soft and nice gonna put 2 wash cloths and a bar of dove with a ribbon around for gifts...and 2 dish cloths and a small bottle of dish soap with a ribbon around,,,...I just love them...


Ooh...I like this idea! Simple and useful!


----------



## KarenKnits (Mar 2, 2012)

I've made tons of dish cloths. I love them and that is all I use. However, they do get smelly over time. Any hints for cleaning them? I do change dish cloths every day.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

casey1952 said:


> It took me a while, but I finally relized that washing sharp knives can cut the threads in the dishcloth. You have to sure to turn the knife sharp blade out.


Yes, I think that's about it for causing hole's, mine last a long time, I have so many, and just keep changing them, even when they are faded and don't look so nice, they are still really good for dishes and wiping up messes.


----------



## TinkU (Aug 31, 2012)

casey1952 said:


> It took me a while, but I finally relized that washing sharp knives can cut the threads in the dishcloth. You have to sure to turn the knife sharp blade out.


I bet you're right! I'm going to have to be more careful with them!

As far as getting the smell out, I've soaked them in biz and that does it for mine!


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

TinkU said:


> casey1952 said:
> 
> 
> > It took me a while, but I finally relized that washing sharp knives can cut the threads in the dishcloth. You have to sure to turn the knife sharp blade out.
> ...


washing soda work's for me.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

TOLD YA SO! LOL


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

KarenKnits said:


> I've made tons of dish cloths. I love them and that is all I use. However, they do get smelly over time. Any hints for cleaning them? I do change dish cloths every day.


I always wash my dishcloths of any type in the dishwasher. They get washed and sanitized.


----------



## skmcgee287 (Oct 27, 2012)

Love these, they're all we use. I do put mine in the dishwasher to wash along witht he dishes . Haven't noticed any smell.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

I never heard of putting them in the dishwasher, where? you just toss it in?


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Urith said:


> I never heard of putting them in the dishwasher, where? you just toss it in?


I put it on the top dishwasher rack, making sure it doesn't hang below the rack where the whatchamacallit spins around.

I also thrown them in the washer with a load of laundry.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Welcome to the dishcloth side! :lol:


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> Urith said:
> 
> 
> > I never heard of putting them in the dishwasher, where? you just toss it in?
> ...


I will also place the rim of a bowl or cup on a small corner, just to make sure it doesn't go anywhere. Dish still comes out clean.

:lol:


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

LOL Another one bites the dust ...... now when you have some time to drool and a printer with full ink go to www.dishandwashclothmania.com = long name but a humougous pattern site! Welcome to the dishcloth fold! I just throw them in the washer/dryer with the towels. They're going to fade but, thats just an excuse to make more, more more :}


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

I tried the dishwasher, it may be sanitized but it doesn't look clean.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Urith said:


> I never heard of putting them in the dishwasher, where? you just toss it in?


I use the dishwasher for everything. I put toothbrushes in after everyone has brushed their teeth and has gone to work/school. I put the cleaning sponges in there, hair brushes and combs.... anything that can stand hot water and bleach. Dog toys, baby toys, my daughter's flip flops, etc. etc.


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Urith said:
> 
> 
> > I never heard of putting them in the dishwasher, where? you just toss it in?
> ...


you're too funny Amy.

:XD:


----------



## koweeka (Apr 21, 2012)

try a rinse of vinegar for the smell


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

I've never thought of using knitted or crocheted dish cloths..and I must admit when I first read on here that people were making them I thought surely they don't work well...BUT..ok I am willing to try and the thought that my friends might use them as well is a good idea as gifts...will let you know my thought on them


----------



## carolynberro (Sep 4, 2011)

I live In France and have never seen a knitted dishcloth. I would love instructions . What yarn ? Cotton it seems ?


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

I wouldn't be without mine,i have made loads,can never understand why people worry about them,easy to use,absorbent,and easily thrown into the washing machine,so hundred percent more hygenic than others,i've made enough to be able to have two clean ones on the go everyday.and they are fun to made. Gladys .UK.


----------



## carolynberro (Sep 4, 2011)

Hair brushes and combs ! Brilliant idea ! Will try this very day !


----------



## deebeefromnc (Sep 24, 2012)

I just LOVE making dishcloths!! There are so many free patterns on line that you never get bored. I enjoy giving them to friends and they love them, too! I found a site where the blogger said she uses US size 3 needles when knitting dishcloths with a picture to make it 'pop' out more and I have to agree, mine do turn out better with the smaller size needles. I'm SO glad you have become a believer, Sandy! Maybe this will convince other doubters to give them a whirl! They are practical, a great way to try out new stitches, a great way to use your time while watching TV or waiting somewhere. They also are a great break from or between a large project when you have the need to feel the accomplishment of finishing a project! I make so many that I give them away and let the receiver to give some away, if they choose!! Enjoy making DISHCLOTHS!!


----------



## deebeefromnc (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes, cotton is the first choice. There are many free patterns on line for both knitted and crocheted dishcloths, and for a small fee you can purchase patterns on line and even have them sent to you the same way! :thumbup:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

When my dishcloths just get to looking to awful -- mostly because I use a fair amount of chocolate in my baking -- then I bleach them and the sink at the same time -- takes care of any smells (which I really don't have a problem with), but most importantly, brightens them up. Of course, they will fade, but that happens regardless. I also like the fact that we can make them the size we want. some people prefer a smaller cloth than I do. Also -- sharp knives are tough on them. Of all my cloths that have developed holes -- it is always caused by one of my knives. I try to be careful, but in the nature of things, sometimes it happens. Welcome to the dishcloth club.


----------



## I am the Nan (Nov 1, 2012)

I hadn't knitted in a long time because it hurt my hands. Then a few months ago I picked up the needles again, my first project was a dish cloth. I LOVE IT. Now I've made a whole bunch, every color in the book. They all have some sort of a heart or hearts shaped on them, using about 6 different patterns but all with hearts. Also, thnx for the idea of putting a small bar or container of soap with them. 
I can't wait to give them to all the nieces.


----------



## I am the Nan (Nov 1, 2012)

Tinku, I love the little white rabbit you have for your photo. did you make up the pattern yourself?? I would love to make one. its adorable.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Right at the present time I am in the process of knitting numberous dish cloths. Our Lady whom cuts our hair wants bunches of them for Christmas presents. Then I have to make more for myself as my dish cloths are getting very thin.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

This site made me a dish cloth addict !!!! I use them for face cloths, love knitting them and love using them,thank you KP.


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

Knitted/crocheted 100% cotton dish rags are the best and they do make perfect gifts. I have been making them for 40 plus years, and do not use any other dish cloths. And they last forever, will take harsh washing (using bleach in the water) and are WONDERFUL. Everyone that receives one is ticked pink to get them. They are mindless knitting. I just use the regular pattern and can make them in nothing flat. Mindless knitting things when you need it!! Happy knitting to all my KP friends around the world!


----------



## turtles (Aug 28, 2011)

Have never had a dish cloth become smelly!!!  When you use them for one day and toss in the washing machine, they should not be smelly!!! Try it!!!


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

I still cant get my head around knitted dishcloths, but I am knitting some face cloths for Christmas presents. 

I'm really pleased this topic has come up too, cause I was going to ask if anyone could tell me which side of the cloth goes face down on the ironing board to be pressed?

I have heard that pressing raises the pattern and I don't want to get it the wrong way round.

PS I think I am hooked on making face cloths.. he he he...


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

KarenKnits said:


> I've made tons of dish cloths. I love them and that is all I use. However, they do get smelly over time. Any hints for cleaning them? I do change dish cloths every day.


I have found that if I rinse them out in cold water after each use (until there is no warmth left in the cloth) they do not sour nearly as quickly. I've also put them through the dishwasher with the dishes. I've heard that putting them in the microwave for a minute or so also helps. Otherwise, clean cloth every day and throw them in the washer and dryer.

I wonder if rinsing them in a solution of water and white vinegar would do it without losing the colors out of the fabric?

What do other KP'rs think?


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

LouiseH. said:


> Have fun knitting...I also love those dishclothes....now do yourself a favor....use one of those clothes to take your shower with...you will think you are in heaven!!!!! I dare you...do it tonight....


lousett: I had grandchildren that always used my washcloth in the bathroom. So I started using my knitted dishcloths and WALLA- no more purloining of my facecloth.
They do not like to wash their face in a dishcloth. Safe at last. lol


----------



## highlandgran (Oct 22, 2012)

Think I've got to try these. Will save a fortune on buying and get something else to knit and crochet when hands are itching to do something lol


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

I have made lots of crochet dishclothes. I used the normal dishcloth cotton..... A friend who works in a charity shop gave me a very large bag of mercerised cotton as it was fine weight I used it doubled absolutely great and did cost me anything as I was doing it for charity.


----------



## fincherlrf (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes it is made with Cotten yarn. Go to knitting pattern central.lots of 
Patterns for dishcloths there.


----------



## Gmaj (Nov 19, 2011)

I like my dish cloths small (4-5 inches square) because they can be squeezed damp with one hand. I use a clean one every day, rinse thoroughly, micro wave about 30 seconds and allow to dry thoroughly prevents that awful odor.


----------



## grannysgrl (Aug 5, 2012)

I do mine on a loom & throw them in the washer & dryer they keep their shape


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

I have knitted/crocheted so MANY and love washing dishes with them. I have accumulated many great patterns over the past few years.


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Love my knitted scrubber too. Just used coarse netting material cut into strips and knitted it with cotton yarn. Any shape/design would work. Works great and doesn't scratch pans.


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

I wonder if its a UK thing, but after reading about washcloths on kp last year I made several and bundled them up with soaps for presents for a few people. I found out in the course of the last year that they all liked them but none of them used the cloths for washing, but as placemats although they all used the soaps! I also have a couple that I kept and I did the same thing. So, I am going to use one in the bathroom from now on and, after reading this thread, I'm going to make some more for the kitchen! Another convert!


----------



## ballyfinnane (Sep 28, 2012)

KarenKnits said:


> I've made tons of dish cloths. I love them and that is all I use. However, they do get smelly over time. Any hints for cleaning them? I do change dish cloths every day.


I rinse mine out and put it in the microwave for one and a half minutes. This is in addition to regular laundering. Never have the sour smell.


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

I think I will make some larger cotton cloths as floor cloths. I dont like any kind of mop on my kitchen or bathroom floor as when I wash these areas, I like to do the skirting boards and I can get into corners with my cloth. So perhaps I will start a trend in floorcloths.


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

Go to knittingpatterncentral.com then click dishcloths - there are many, many different ones on that website. Happy knitting.


carolynberro said:


> I live In France and have never seen a knitted dishcloth. I would love instructions . What yarn ? Cotton it seems ?


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

When you wash them you can try using vinegar in the rince cycle instead of fabric softener which actually inhibits water to be soaked up. Then when you put them in the dryer you can shake a couple of drops of inexpensive essential oil (the NOW brand can be had at just about any healthfood store), I like lavender, and it will not only take away that "smell" but scent your whole load naturally instead of sythetically.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I THINK that they[mine] wear out from use , since this is always in hte middle.
Now I double hte yarn in htat area and am hoping they last longer.


----------



## jeannie-bean (Oct 8, 2012)

KarenKnits said:


> I've made tons of dish cloths. I love them and that is all I use. However, they do get smelly over time. Any hints for cleaning them? I do change dish cloths every day.


What I do for any wash cloth that gets smelly is (make sure it is slightly wet) and place it in the microwave for 60 seconds. It kills all the bacteria that cause the smell. (this also works for sponges- just make sure they are wet)


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

Bennieblue said:


> I think I will make some larger cotton cloths as floor cloths. I dont like any kind of mop on my kitchen or bathroom floor as when I wash these areas, I like to do the skirting boards and I can get into corners with my cloth. So perhaps I will start a trend in floorcloths.


I use my cotton dish cloths to wash my kitchen floor too, instead of using a mop. For most of it I have it wet with boiling water with some cleaner or dish soap and use my foot to move it around. And of course there are parts where I get down on my knees and scrub with my hands too. I'm with you; it's more effective than a mop!


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

I rinse my clothes and everything with white vinegar in the softener tray in my washer.


----------



## NoahsNahNah (Nov 2, 2012)

I have made quite a few. I made some in variegated colors. Also works great in Tunisian crochet. No holes like with most crochet patterns.


----------



## slnovak (Oct 16, 2012)

If you are in a warm climate, or during hot weather, rinsing them with cold water after use will cut down on them smelling musty so quickly. Any cloth that is absorbant will sour. I love the knitted and crocheted clothes. I have not showered with one but I will take Louise 's challenge!!


----------



## Ms. Stitch (May 3, 2012)

I have become a dish cloth convert as well...knitted. I tried crocheting them and found they were too thick for my preference. I also find that they improve in texture after several machine washes. I never use anything else now.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.dishandwashclothmania.com


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

Actually, if you soak your dishcloth in a mixture of 1 part white vinegar to 4 parts water before using them it helps to keep them from fading so quickly so, there is no problem with using the vinegar to clean them. I just throw mine in the washing machine & I have never had a problem with them smelling. I think the odor problem develops if they aren't washed often enough. I know my daughter's smell & mine never do so I'm assuming that's the reason.


MotherHensRoost said:


> KarenKnits said:
> 
> 
> > I've made tons of dish cloths. I love them and that is all I use. However, they do get smelly over time. Any hints for cleaning them? I do change dish cloths every day.
> ...


----------



## NoahsNahNah (Nov 2, 2012)

Try the Love That Cotton brand for knitting or Tunisian crochet. It is so soft.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

I also love these wash cloths and use and give away many each year. I made an oblong one on large kneedles to put on my swifter and it really gets up all the lint and hair on the floor as well as the dirt. cheaper than their disposible ones. Happy knitting.


----------



## texicanwife (Nov 1, 2011)

I use only my own knitted dish cloths and face cloths! They last much, much longer than bought cloths. AND I know what they are made from. Our guest bath has face cloths with our family initial.....everyone comments on that! All my dishcloths are seasonal with designs and holiday decor. I wouldn't own anything else. And family & friends have come to expect the unexpected gift of a new cloth as my 'for whatever', or 'just because' gift!


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I keep a squirt bottle by the sink with vinegar in it and spray the cloth a couple times a day after using...no smell ever.


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

LaLaWa said:


> Bennieblue said:
> 
> 
> > I think I will make some larger cotton cloths as floor cloths. I dont like any kind of mop on my kitchen or bathroom floor as when I wash these areas, I like to do the skirting boards and I can get into corners with my cloth. So perhaps I will start a trend in floorcloths.
> ...


One thing about using your foot you get excercise too. cant fault that.


----------



## Supreya (Oct 19, 2012)

Being a newbie to the world of knitting, I have seen many patterns for dishcloths, and wondered is this an american thing? and why would you bother?.
After reading this string of posts, I am off to the op-shop to buy some cotton tomorrow. Looking forward to trying a whole new experience.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

wash mine with rest of towels and wash cloths and put a cup of white vinigar in rinse makes them fluffy and smell so good...


----------



## GrammyZanne (Sep 17, 2012)

I would love to make these as well... What is the best type of yarn to use, cotton?
Thank you ladies...you are always soooo helpful to this newbie &#128522;


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

I broke my shoulder a year ago and have less mobility in that arm now, which makes showering difficult. 

I used croknit and made myself a larger sized one and put straps on for easier use. I certainly prefer it to a scrunchy, and the croknit stitch I used was close up so no holes. I am making some for my daughter for christmas now.


----------



## Etoile700 (Oct 31, 2012)

After you use the dishcloth, don't let it stay bunched up by the sink, it will start smelling almost immediatly, instead spread it as much as possible, so the air can get at it. Also I use non chlorine dry bleach with each wash, they are still very beautiful, I would not want to be without homemade dishclothes. I started making them in 1998, when I got my first computer, and saw the pictures of it on the internet
Etoile700
MA


----------



## Sara Ann (Oct 8, 2011)

I use them and have for years!!I knit my daughter a years supply at Christmas with new dish towels. Everyone I give them to love them and are thrilled when it is their turn to receive them. We spend our winters in Florida and I knitted all my neighbors one with their state on it.. Also have made several with initials on them.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

In the past 6 months or so, I have discovered a dishcloth that I like so much better. I now use 2 strands of size 10 cotton thread together. The cloths are not so bulky and you can use any pattern. Or try a new stitch and knit one up. No smell either.


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

buttons said:


> http://www.dishandwashclothmania.com


Oh my goodness, went to this website and spent waaay too long looking at all the lovely patterns. I don't know where to start!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I drape mine over cups/glasses in the dishwasher and they come smelling fresh. My daughter gave me the idea.


----------



## sadocd (Jul 8, 2011)

GrammyZanne said:


> I would love to make these as well... What is the best type of yarn to use, cotton?
> Thank you ladies...you are always soooo helpful to this newbie 😊


Cotton is the best and the most absorbent. As for dishcloths smelling, the smell comes from the growth of bacteria so as I have said before, use for one day and wash with your towels in hot water. I have been making dishcloths for many years and they are the best, last for a long time. They are also my go to project when I am bored with the project I'm working on at the moment. There are so many colors to choose from that it's fun to create each one.


----------



## Memom9 (Sep 7, 2012)

I have made dozens of dishcloths from various publlished patterns and some that I just made up. When the design does not turn out so great I use it myself. I use them for "hostess" gifts, wrapped around a small bottle of hand lotion- for those "dishpan" hands - and tucked into a small decorative basket. I also attach a little personalized note to each one. THey are always well-received. Some of the cotton yarns are very soft and make terrific face cloths. I have also knitted with 2 yarns together and these are nice to use for hot mats, place mats, etc. Also a good way to use up your stash. Terrific quick and easy "stress relievers".


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Last year I made 3 'picture' and one garter stitch dish cloths for my friends, I went to the dollar store bought a great looking cup and then folded them in a fan and then in half and stuck them in the cup... they looked beautiful and my friends all loved them... I have one that someone made I think its my MIL but I'm not sure.. I have used it forever... you need to rinse it out and wring it out well then hang it to dry... I like it best for wipping down the counters and table... I use a double sided sponge for my dishes...


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

I remember giving a few to a friend when I was invited for dinner one night. She went bezerk for them and I taught her how to do them. She has never stopped ever since and she gives them also as gifts now. It is so easy and fun. I do most the standard ones but I also like to do motifs in some of them. Go online you will find all sort of motifs.


----------



## Sammy's Nana (May 8, 2012)

KarenKnits said:


> I've made tons of dish cloths. I love them and that is all I use. However, they do get smelly over time. Any hints for cleaning them? I do change dish cloths every day.


I just throw mine into the washing machine with the regular laundry. No problems there.

A washcloth convert, yippee!!

I love learning new stitches for washcloths. 
I too have given them as gifts. :thumbup:


----------



## maria loncharte (Oct 1, 2012)

really --- i've never heard of this


----------



## Omeghan (Oct 21, 2012)

YaY! Another convert to dishcloths. They're easy & quick! 
Great for wait times @ Doc's or the bus etc. etc.

One of my favourite things to do for baby showers is make a set of dishcloths in blue/white cotton or the white/pink blue and also make a oversize one (handtowel) to be used as burp cloth. You can get 6-8 face cloths (spa cloths) and a burp cloth from a 12 oz ball cotton. (5.5 mm needle)

Send as a shower gift as face cloths/ burp cloth. New mums love them and they wash n wear like iron. Your gift will be unique and appreciated.

You can always find new patterns for dishcloths in a "stitch of the week" etc or similar post. Some patterns make handsome cloths. Average cast on for me is 40 stitches in 5.5 mm.

And I prefer knitting them on circs as I don't have to search for the other needle.

Have fun!


----------



## Omeghan (Oct 21, 2012)

YaY! Another convert to dishcloths. They're easy & quick! 
Great for wait times @ Doc's or the bus etc. etc.

One of my favourite things to do for baby showers is make a set of dishcloths in blue/white cotton or the white/pink blue and also make a oversize one (handtowel) to be used as burp cloth. You can get 6-8 face cloths (spa cloths) and a burp cloth from a 12 oz ball cotton. (5.5 mm needle)

Send as a shower gift as face cloths/ burp cloth. New mums love them and they wash n wear like iron. Your gift will be unique and appreciated.

You can always find new patterns for dishcloths in a "stitch of the week" etc or similar post. Some patterns make handsome cloths. Average cast on for me is 40 stitches in 5.5 mm.

And I prefer knitting them on circs as I don't have to search for the other needle.


----------



## Bean (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!! Another converted dishcloth maker!
I love them and love making them for gifts!!! the colors and fun patterns are wonderful!
Happy knitting!


----------



## magpie21979 (Sep 10, 2012)

I prefer a knitted or crocheted dishcloth I have lots


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Urith, can you please tell me what washing soda is? Are you referring to bicarbonate of soda? Thanks!!

Liz


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I had hip replacement surgery in July, and went to a pre-surgery training class two weeks before. We were cautioned not to use those plastic mesh scrubbies when we shower as they hold bacteria, which could present an infection danger after surgery until our incisions healed. 

I made a bunch of cotton (Rowan makes a delicious soft cotton yarn) washcloths about 4 inches square and to this day use a fresh one each time I shower and have 7 to wash with my weekly light colored laundry.

I also use them to wash dishes, scrub the sinks, dust the TV and PC screens, wherever I need gentle non scratch cleaning that will not damage the wash cloth.


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

I made several for my niece in Tennessee and she thought they were doilies. She put them on the furniture and so I had to make her some doilies to show her the difference. Now she is dividing them with her daughter.


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

Novice Sandy said:


> Okay, I have seen the threads questioning the use of knit or crochet dish cloths. I have even had a few questions, though I didn't post, myself. I was in the home of a woman who needed help unpacking, she is a breast cancer survivor. She knits and crochets. Has the stashes, and numerous WIP laying around. I was there to help unpack her kitchen and put things away. Her stuff had been stored for months, while she stayed with her DD to recoup. So I began unpacking and needed to wash numerous things. Her dishcloth was knitted. I have never personally had one or used one. I LOVED IT!! It worked wonderfully. My worries about wringing it out was silly, as it did wonderful. I am SOLD. I will be making myself a few of these gems and not for an afghan. To all my doubting KPers, I encourage you to give it a try, you'll be glad you did. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


know what you mean I keep making them and my DD keeps taking them cant keep up but I just got two lovely patterns from Ravin Red that I just love.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Jenny E said:


> I still cant get my head around knitted dishcloths, but I am knitting some face cloths for Christmas presents.
> 
> I'm really pleased this topic has come up too, cause I was going to ask if anyone could tell me which side of the cloth goes face down on the ironing board to be pressed?
> 
> ...


Oh, you won't need to iron them!
if you _do want to iron them, the side you iron them on will tend to depress, go flatter. That's why you iron embroidered things on the wrong side, to not flatten the embroidery.
But you'd not need to iron dishcloths or washcloths, unless you just _love ironing!


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Urith said:
> 
> 
> > I never heard of putting them in the dishwasher, where? you just toss it in?
> ...


Oooo I never thought of flip flops! Have to try that!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

LouiseH. said:


> Have fun knitting...I also love those dishclothes....now do yourself a favor....use one of those clothes to take your shower with...you will think you are in heaven!!!!! I dare you...do it tonight....


I have a couple of friends who have psoriasis, who claim the knitted washcloths are the best thing they have found for helping exfoliate their skin. They frequently call up and ask me to knit them a couple more for themselves, or for friends or relatives who have seen them.


----------



## luckyA (Nov 29, 2011)

I also have been knitting the dishcloths with the 2 strands of #10 crochet thread I really like them. I think they even dry faster than the other ones.


----------



## Gramto2 (Nov 4, 2012)

I have been knitting dishcloths in many patterns for years; everyone seems to appreciate a hostess gift of 3 or 4 tied up with a pretty ribbon. Also great in Christmas colors. I keep them fresh by microwaving for 1 minute each week, and drying in the sunshine. I have also used synthetic yarn in dishcloth patterns and made hot plates and tea cozies...cute and thoughtful. Nothing says "I care about you" like a handmade gift. Knitting is a tradition started by my Mother and I hope to keep it alive in my family.


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

I love them! I even made a few small ones for my boys using scraps and they enjoy having their own special bath cloths. For Christmas I'm probably going to make a few with initials for the nieces and my boys. They're such an easy and practical gift, work well, and usually sell well at craft fairs.


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

I prefer to knit my cotton yarn dish cloths with a larger needle. The looser stitch will dry faster. And don't throw your old cotton cloths out. Cut them up and put them in the compost pile.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

LouiseH. said:


> Have fun knitting...I also love those dishclothes....now do yourself a favor....use one of those clothes to take your shower with...you will think you are in heaven!!!!! I dare you...do it tonight....


she speaks great truth

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knittingema3 (Nov 4, 2011)

I received 2 dishcloth books with my Halloween swap and was so excited to try new patterns. I have completed one. and working on more


----------



## Louise13 (Jan 5, 2012)

Novice Sandy said:


> Okay, I have seen the threads questioning the use of knit or crochet dish cloths. I have even had a few questions, though I didn't post, myself. I was in the home of a woman who needed help unpacking, she is a breast cancer survivor. She knits and crochets. Has the stashes, and numerous WIP laying around. I was there to help unpack her kitchen and put things away. Her stuff had been stored for months, while she stayed with her DD to recoup. So I began unpacking and needed to wash numerous things. Her dishcloth was knitted. I have never personally had one or used one. I LOVED IT!! It worked wonderfully. My worries about wringing it out was silly, as it did wonderful. I am SOLD. I will be making myself a few of these gems and not for an afghan. To all my doubting KPers, I encourage you to give it a try, you'll be glad you did. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Not only can make the dish cloth but I made one that was 90stiches at the wide part before u start decreasing and made a cloth to put my wet dishes on as I dont have a dishwasher and dont need one just for 2 people. than went to size 15 needles and made curtans for my kitchen window. also made potholders. So now I have several sets to match in the kitchen. Keeps me busy when not working. Now I'm onto slippers. Happy knitting everyone


----------



## CindysKnitN (Oct 15, 2012)

I would also think that putting them in the microwave while damp will kill germs like a doing same for a sponge? 
Also, what are your favorite yarn(s) for making dish cloths?


----------



## maria loncharte (Oct 1, 2012)

what is size 10 cotton???? i use the sugar and cream - but would like to try something different.....what size needle w/the 10 cotton??? ive made so many - that im bored w/the colors.......


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I love them as well. Have given them as gifts and use them for kitchen and in shower. I have so many I use one per day. I've never had a problem with them smelly. I use it and set on washer until I do a load.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I wash mine with my Dish Towels in the washing machine.


----------



## Mjean (Sep 4, 2012)

O.k., you all convinced me. A few years ago i made a couple cotton towels and dishcloths for a friend's birthday, but i never made any for myself. I can see Christmas presents w/ initials in my future!


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

I throw mine in the washing machine when i do a towel load, easist method by far but rinsing them every time they are used.

Rinsing them out in hot water and hanging up to dry helps, i put two loops on mine and have 2 suction hooks stuck to the tiles next to the sink and hang them on those or drape them over the tap.

Its bacterial growth that make them smell and bacteria need 4 things to grow, as you know - warmth, moisture, food and time. So leaving a used and soggy cloth in heap is a sure way to make them smell - so always rinse them out and leave hanging up somehow.

You can also boil them up in an old saucepan with a tiny amount of detergent, dont use much as the boiling makes it froth and u dont want a Tom and Jerry kitchen.

If they become stained by wiping up tea and coffee spills a soak in washing soda and hot water should remove those.

And lastly if all else fails and they are white ones stick them in a little bleach but not too strong or too often as the bleach will evdntually rot the cotton fibres.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I made a couple dish cloths with a design in the middle. The dish cloths were 9" square. I got an idea, knit two and put that heat resist material in the middle, like a sandwich, and stitch them closed. I use them for Pot holders and getting things out of the oven. Then you have a matching set. Think I will make a few for Christmas presents


----------



## GramaSue (Nov 15, 2011)

Washing soda works for me also - I use it for a lot of things.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Ps sorry to sound such a know all but used to be a Home Economics teacher and smelly dishcloths are my pet hate yuck !


----------



## grannysgrl (Aug 5, 2012)

Im making baby wash cloths as a shower gift


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

I won't use anything but the hand made ones. There are so many nice patterns and free ones too. It is fun to choose the colors and the patterns. Maggies Crochet.com has a new free pattern every day. Some real cute ones. Nice to have as a gift for a hostess gift. Women really enjoy them. I have given some mnany away and they are all happy with them.Welcom to the club.


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

I had a lot of purchased dishcloths and bathcloths in my drawers and I had the same concerns about them. Then came the day that I needed new dishcloths for my motorhome. At this point since I retired from nursing, I have more time than money. My dear husband stated the obvious; "you have all that cotton yarn, why don't you just knit some". So I did. That's all I'll use now. My favorites are from some bully cotton from Lion Brand that is a little expensive for cloths, but not when I can get it 40-50% of with coupon


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

I use Sugar n Cream. I have also used some of the round ones as doilies. You can make plain white or in the color scheme of the room. Also use them for candles to sit on. Very nice. especially during the Holidays.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't do dishes-it is my number one hate.My husband always does the dishes and always has done.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Two brilliant ideas i had never thought or heard of, putting things in the dishwasher or sticking them in the microwave.

KP is truly a global world of knowledge. People who dont knit dont know what they are missing. The more we know about each other the more we respect and understand each other and the less wewant or need to fight each other - sorry just been watching a recovering usa veteran,wonderful and brave young man who lost arms and legs in afghan conflict and is now walking on his new legs . Why should our young people have to go through this. 

I was told years ago that if you had a lingering smell in a microwave microwaving lemon rinds would help, which it does especially after cooking fish. So i wonder if putting a lemon rind in with the dishcloths would give them a nice lemony smell ?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

KarenKnits said:


> I've made tons of dish cloths. I love them and that is all I use. However, they do get smelly over time. Any hints for cleaning them? I do change dish cloths every day.


I use two different methods: run them through a dishwasher cycle along with your dishes, or put them in the microwave for 30 seconds. The theory is that it is the bacteria that produce the odor; either method kills the bacteria.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

LouiseH. said:


> Have fun knitting...I also love those dishclothes....now do yourself a favor....use one of those clothes to take your shower with...you will think you are in heaven!!!!! I dare you...do it tonight....


I totally agree, Louise. I wouldn't use them for dishes because I think the cotton traps the food particles and it spoils more quickly in them than if an acrylic or nylon fiber was used. 
I save the cotton for wash/face clothes. The little nubs of the garter st or purl bumps in the cotton when it's wet make wonderful little skin *scrubbies*!
Bobbie


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

helenlou said:


> In the past 6 months or so, I have discovered a dishcloth that I like so much better. I now use 2 strands of size 10 cotton thread together. The cloths are not so bulky and you can use any pattern. Or try a new stitch and knit one up. No smell either.


I've made these as well, they aren't as absorbent though. I use the two strand's of #10 cotton to make scrubbies.


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

Novice Sandy said:


> Okay, I have seen the threads questioning the use of knit or crochet dish cloths. I have even had a few questions, though I didn't post, myself. I was in the home of a woman who needed help unpacking, she is a breast cancer survivor. She knits and crochets. Has the stashes, and numerous WIP laying around. I was there to help unpack her kitchen and put things away. Her stuff had been stored for months, while she stayed with her DD to recoup. So I began unpacking and needed to wash numerous things. Her dishcloth was knitted. I have never personally had one or used one. I LOVED IT!! It worked wonderfully. My worries about wringing it out was silly, as it did wonderful. I am SOLD. I will be making myself a few of these gems and not for an afghan. To all my doubting KPers, I encourage you to give it a try, you'll be glad you did. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Knitting dishcloths is how I learned to knit. I figured if I made a mistake no one would see it because I am the only one who does the dished. I kept at it till I got better and made some with patterns to take my fear away from that area also. I need to make new ones and I love the gift ideas that another knitter wrote about. Sugar'n cream by lily has a book out in Michaels that has dish towels also. I think a matched set of dish cloths and towels would be a perfect shower gift for a young bride.


----------



## ralphie (Dec 3, 2011)

Use one as a washcloth in the shower. You'll be glad you did! blessings...


----------



## BabaVerna (Oct 22, 2012)

Have been making lots of dish clothes and scrubbies at our Sr. Centre and they sure go, sell them for 2.50 each and the scrubbies, can't keep up to making them!!! The cloths are good for facecloths - try them!!!


----------



## BabaVerna (Oct 22, 2012)

Have been making lots of dish clothes and scrubbies at our Sr. Centre and they sure go, sell them for 2.50 each and the scrubbies, can't keep up to making them!!! The cloths are good for facecloths - try them!!!


----------



## poetspike (Apr 9, 2011)

Palmolive antibacterial dishwashing liquid reduces smell between uses.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm with Liz Maxwell; smelly dishcloths comes from multiplying bacteria - coming from food going bad! Washing in the dishwasher, swirling in the sink with diluted bleach or popping into the microwave doesn't really get rid of the bits of scrambled egg stuck into the fabric fibers from scrubbing out the frying pan.... The washing machine & dryer cycles will get rid of almost all of it or at least neutralize them once they're dry but that still creeps me out!

Knit the dish clothes but use synthetic fibers. They tend to release the food bits a little more easily and can be sanitized more safely (for the fiber: color-safe, stronger fiber than cotton for utility use, etc) than cotton and don't seem to grab & hold the bits of food like cotton does. 
Save the cotton for luxurious bath & shower. Or for house cleaning.


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

When I started knitting several months ago, my friend suggested that I start with dish cloths. They were small enough to feel a sense of accomplishment. I have made several and I love them. They are perfect for small gifts and I have kept many for myself.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I love making dishcloths and the dishtowels, they make such nice gifts, i have never had a problem with smelly cloths, now i will try making facecloths for my grandkids with their initials on them, thank you for all the great suggestions and ideas.
Happy knitting or crocheting.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

i crochet a chain loop for hanging in the corner of mine so they dry/air out just fine, for kitchen and bath


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

BabaVerna said:


> Have been making lots of dish clothes and scrubbies at our Sr. Centre and they sure go, sell them for 2.50 each and the scrubbies, can't keep up to making them!!! The cloths are good for facecloths - try them!!!


Do you sell the scrubbies for the same price? how big are your dish clothes? mine are approx 8" wide, I was going to sell them for $1.50


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Urith said:


> helenlou said:
> 
> 
> > In the past 6 months or so, I have discovered a dishcloth that I like so much better. I now use 2 strands of size 10 cotton thread together. The cloths are not so bulky and you can use any pattern. Or try a new stitch and knit one up. No smell either.
> ...


----------



## craftyjo (Dec 28, 2011)

Instead of bleaching mine as some people do, I use a plastic bowl, some oxi clean and a drop of dish soap and "boil" them in the microwave oven. They come out very clean and still keep their colour.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

They are great, aren't they? I am glad to see you are now a convert! They are so fun to make, too, with all the patterns and cotton yarns available. Happy knitting/crocheting!  Oh, and to keep them from getting smelly I just make sure I rinse them out good and put them over the handle of my oven door. That way the air can get all around and dry it all out well. If they are left clumped, they can't dry thoroughly and then will smell mildewy or worse!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

rkr said:


> I'm with Liz Maxwell; smelly dishcloths comes from multiplying bacteria - coming from food going bad! Washing in the dishwasher, swirling in the sink with diluted bleach or popping into the microwave doesn't really get rid of the bits of scrambled egg stuck into the fabric fibers from scrubbing out the frying pan.... The washing machine & dryer cycles will get rid of almost all of it or at least neutralize them once they're dry but that still creeps me out!
> 
> Knit the dish clothes but use synthetic fibers. They tend to release the food bits a little more easily and can be sanitized more safely (for the fiber: color-safe, stronger fiber than cotton for utility use, etc) than cotton and don't seem to grab & hold the bits of food like cotton does.
> Save the cotton for luxurious bath & shower. Or for house cleaning.


I don't use the dishcloths for removing food particles; I use nylon scrubbies for that, and also run those through the dishwasher or microwave.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Has anyone used #10 crochet thread to make cloths? If so, do you double the thread or use it single. And what size needle do you recommend. I have a lot of this size thread I would like to use up and thought this might be a good way.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Has anyone used #10 crochet thread to make cloths? If so, do you double the thread or use it single. And what size needle do you recommend. I have a lot of this size thread I would like to use up and thought this might be a good way.


I double it and use 4mm needles


----------



## MargieK (Sep 7, 2012)

I make white ones, so they can be bleached.
I have a container in my laundry room sink with a small amount of bleach and detergent. I put one in and take the clean one out. I change the soaking liquid once a week, and always have a fresh dish cloth.


----------



## gramnpapa123 (Jul 31, 2012)

I make mostly plain dishclothes, and sometimes a little pattern thru one Am now making a dish towel (or two) and plan to use them with matching dish(face)cloths for the bathroom. will all be in blues.as that's my new color now.anyone know how to crochet a window curtain that I couldmake to match it all? thank you for any responces.that spelling does not look right Been out of school waaaaaay to longLOL


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> TOLD YA SO! LOL


Or in the words of Dr. Sheldon Cooper, " I informed you thusly."

:lol:


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

helenlou said:


> In the past 6 months or so, I have discovered a dishcloth that I like so much better. I now use 2 strands of size 10 cotton thread together. The cloths are not so bulky and you can use any pattern. Or try a new stitch and knit one up. No smell either.


I just posed a question about using #10 crochet thread. What pattern do you use and the size of the needle?


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Well now you have to make strips of net and knit it in with your dish cloth and make scrubby surface for those hard to clean ones.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Urith said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone used #10 crochet thread to make cloths? If so, do you double the thread or use it single. And what size needle do you recommend. I have a lot of this size thread I would like to use up and thought this might be a good way.
> ...


Thank you for replying.


----------



## Marina Pearson (Sep 15, 2012)

I started knitting them to practice knitting stitches. Some of them turned out funny looking and crooked. But I still used them, because they are so soft and absorbent. Others were so nice I gave them to friends and family as a "I love you" gift. 
I will be knitting dish cloths for a long, long time.


----------



## sueba (Jul 13, 2012)

Welcome to the dish cloth world. Look on Ravelry - all likes
of patterns. Hobby Lobby has their one brand of 100% Cotton, "I love this cotton". It is so soft. Cost about $3.29
for 3 oz. Have Fun!!!!


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

I've knitted and given hundreds of these dish cloths. I did a comparison recently between the Sugar'nCreme yarn and the I Love This Cotton yarn from Hobby Lobby. I found the later to last a bit longer and hold up better. 

These dish cloths are great to have on hand for a small gift for someone. I usually package them as two squares and one round. Nice little gift to give and receive.


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

OH!! when my dad was alive when he did dishes he was always puttig holes in dish cloths with knives. I love to knit them I have ones with a bunny,dolphin,christmas tree shape ect. I usually keep some on hand for gifts or just to give.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Would appreciate some patterns - have never knitted dishcloths or socks/slippers!! Never too late to start!

Thanks for all the hints/sugggestions!!

Sandra in Colorado


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

G on to Maggie's Crochet and she gives a free pattern each day. There are also some patterns on Ravelry. Just ask for Dishcloth patterns and many will come up. If you need more help, pm me and I will try to see more web sites.


----------



## Wheezy (Oct 8, 2012)

I enjoy reading all your ideas as I also knit and crochet dishcloths,it is nice to take camping in the summer.


----------



## barjoden (Sep 12, 2012)

Novice Sandy said:


> KarenKnits said:
> 
> 
> > I've made tons of dish cloths. I love them and that is all I use. However, they do get smelly over time. Any hints for cleaning them? I do change dish cloths every day.
> ...


Me too!!

:-D


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

Welcome to the dish cloth believers... Have fun making some, there is so many designs and wonderful colors of yarn to pick from. !!!!


----------



## Dianeks2 (Apr 19, 2011)

I just recently made my first wash/dish cloth. After reading all the notes on here, I took some cotton yarn that I didn't have any use for and knitted a 10.5 x 11.5 washcloth. I thought you were all crazy, but I finally used it. I have now completed my second one, bought more "useless" cotton (Walmart had some cones on sale for $5). Then it occured to me that I could knit up "sets" of wash clothes (a little smaller) and hand cloth (maybe a bit longer) for each of my neices and nephews. Then I thought how great to put their initials on them so they wouldn't fight over them. THEN I thought about finding yarns in their favorite colors........

What started out as a way to try a stitch and have a little project and use up some yarn has turned into a huge project. It's too late this year to do all that knitting (I am still really slow and can only knit for short periods of time), so I have my plan for next year. Let's see 12 sets, one a month....

I haven't used a pattern, my knitting up until very recently has been doing my own "design" type of thing. And I was thinking that this would be a good way to practice new stitches, and am planning my next one, ready to be cast on, looking up stitches in my Vogue knitting books.

I just have like 4 knit stitches on each side for a border, knitting 8 rows of garter stitch for top and bottom and then I did a basket weave on my first one, and just a 3 x 3 ribbing on my second.

My experience here--aside from the great support system, is that these knitters here are usually right and if I pay attention, I can learn a lot of things. 

Diane


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

I ran out of clean dishcloths one day so I used one of the Spa Cloths (washcloths), I'd made in the Jennifer Hansen Craftsy Tunisian Crochet Class. They're made of Paton's bamboo yarn. I love it as a dishcloth. I don't use any others anymore. I wash them in the washer and dryer.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Some nice patterns on knittinghelp.com. They have a group of 50 with a bas relief of purl of the shape of each state and the initials of the state. Really nice door prize to donate for a high school reunion.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

KarenKnits said:


> I've made tons of dish cloths. I love them and that is all I use. However, they do get smelly over time. Any hints for cleaning them? I do change dish cloths every day.


In my rinse cycle, I use white vinegar with a mix of Eucalyptus oil, tea Tree oil & lavender oil, instead of fabric softener - makes the washing smell fresh


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

I've made lots of these as gifts. They are easy to make . Have also made a few mitts that I've given as gifts . Some of the people use them as dishcloths and some use them as bath mitts.They would make a nice gift with a bar of soap.


----------



## mystic31714 (Dec 21, 2011)

I make several also, love them. Give as gifts too with a small bottle of dish soap. Am now venturing into designs, made an apple one, a dog one and the Letter M for sis, so much fun. Have many patterns waiting to be made. But, how do you keep the colors from fading, I have heard about setting them in some mixture but cannot remember what it was and does it work.


----------



## kiwi girl (Jun 19, 2012)

I too knit a lot of them and give them away and then I use the odds and ends of the balls to make them for myself. Personally I would not use any other kind of dishcloth


----------



## kiwi girl (Jun 19, 2012)

I soak mine in 1 part white vinegar and 2 parts water


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

LouiseH. said:


> Have fun knitting...I also love those dishclothes....now do yourself a favor....use one of those clothes to take your shower with...you will think you are in heaven!!!!! I dare you...do it tonight....


Louise, I thought I was the only one that loved my knitted or crocheted dishcloths for a washcloth! The more you wash your knitted or crocheted washcloths--the softer they become! Much nicer on the skin than commercial washcloths. You can also coordinate them easily with your bath towels with all the wonderful colors available. 
You made my day, Louise! 
Many hugs and blessings,
Shirley


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

salt and water too, for non fade.
Don't know the ratio.


----------



## KarenKnits (Mar 2, 2012)

Something similar to the wash cloths are baby bibs made with cotton yarn. They are wonderful...so absorbant. I wish I had these when my kids were babies. I've made them as gifts and get many compliments. Great for teething babies who slobber a lot!


----------



## kiwi girl (Jun 19, 2012)

What size needles do you use with you 2 strands of #10 cotton


----------



## Roberta J Corbitt (Dec 2, 2011)

I make a lot of dish cloths for friends and they love them. But now I am knitting a hat in the round. I have never done this before and I am following the pattern from Knit Picks. I also bought the 16inch size 10 circular needles from Knit Picks. Has anyone made the hat pattern they show on you tube? 
If so, please advise how it comes out and does it fit.Thanks,
Roberta Corbitt


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

KarenKnits said:


> I've made tons of dish cloths. I love them and that is all I use. However, they do get smelly over time. Any hints for cleaning them? I do change dish cloths every day.


In my experience, the secret is never to let the cloths stay wet or even damp, even if you're going to wash them within a day or two. I always hang mine so that they air out. This works for bath towels, washcloths, clothes. Letting anything stay wet or damp promotes growth of bacteria, and I think that's where the smell originates. I have had good luck with removing the smell by putting the wet cloth in the microwave oven for a minute or so.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

maria loncharte said:


> what is size 10 cotton???? i use the sugar and cream - but would like to try something different.....what size needle w/the 10 cotton??? ive made so many - that im bored w/the colors.......


Maria, Size 10 cotton is the thread that is usually used for crocheting doilies, tablecloths, bedspreads, etc.. It is also called "bedspread weight" cotton. Some of the manufacturers are: Coats & Clark South Maid Cotton, Aunt Lydia's Cotton, DMC Cebelia (but this one is more expensive.

Go to Google and type in Size 10 cotton thread for a view.

As for the needle size two posters recommended between a 4mm (US 6) and 5.5 mm (US 9). I had to look up the mm to US sizes but I'm pretty sure it is correct. But if not, I'm sure someone here will correct it.


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

I have been knitting these for years. I never can ever seem to keep any on hand for emergencies. If anyone comes to the house the first thing they did was ask for a dishcloth. I worked in an Sr Home, and I knit at least 100 of them and gave them away to the Srs. there. I made them smaller than I use, and they loved them.
Happy knitting.


----------



## penalope (Jun 4, 2011)

Roberta J Corbitt said:


> I make a lot of dish cloths for friends and they love them. But now I am knitting a hat in the round. I have never done this before and I am following the pattern from Knit Picks. I also bought the 16inch size 10 circular needles from Knit Picks. Has anyone made the hat pattern they show on you tube?
> If so, please advise how it comes out and does it fit.Thanks,
> Roberta Corbitt


Hi Roberta - 
What is the name of the hat pattern you're using from Knit Picks?

Penny


----------



## extreme (Oct 29, 2012)

I have also made lots of these cotton dishcloths years ago, when working in Saudi Arabia for a year. I bought the thread there and remembered they were so economically priced, I bought heaps for my sisters too. 

They are fabulous to knit and just fabulous to use. I used to chuck it in the washing machine to wash and dry in the sun, and they were never smelly.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Pardon me, I don't mean to be impolite, really really don't want to step on toes. No offense meant to be given please! But I'm wondering what's on most dishes but some form of food? A certain portion of them will have a clear substance like a juice or something that's non-oily/fatty with no particulate matter involved, so nothing will be deposited on the cotton cloth but if one uses nylon scrubbies and cotton cloths and SOS® pads and a number of products for different surfaces, it would just seem more natural to be able to cut down on the number of different ones used.. 
Even adding the extra cloths of one new cloth every day into the laundry washing cycles adds to the environmental impact. 
Excuse me; I know this is just me today, after reading so much about the desolation affecting those on East Coast, interpolating between this use of our natural resources and those who no longer have a home much less washers & dryers. And of course there will always be those who will never have what we take for granted here, like clean water. Thinking globally, rinsing out a nylon scrubbie, or a nylon dish cloth is so much more economical than a washing extra daily cotton ones. And no extra cleaning aids to deodorize or sanitize them and saving on that precious commodity: water. And nope, while I lived through this time period as a young adult, I'm not an ex-hippie, flower child from the 60s. ..

I didn't say to stop knitting these wonderful items but to just save the cotton ones for the bathroom, where we can luxuriate with them against our skin.
Namaste!


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

We have a niece whom I keep supplied with the dishcloths. Since her ex-mother-in-law no longer makes them for her (!), I can buy a cone of Peaches & Creme and get 12 or 13 out of it, and she almost kisses my feet. It's "idiot work," too -- 32 sts and 28 rows of garter st ( or size preferred), and you can do it at football games and still watch the game if you want to.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I tried making one wash cloth having each 1/2 of the cloth a different color of yarn. The increase side was one color and the decrease side of the cloth another color (I think it was a Sugar & Cream pattern?). I couldn't make the color changes look neat. Would appreciate some suggestions on how to do this--how to make yarn changes neatly. Do you just tie a knot? Thank you.


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

I was like you until I was given a knitted dishcloth and am a convert. I have now knitted 7 for myself and when I was in Alaska visiting my daughter I even converted her and knitted here three while I was with her.


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

carolynberro said:


> I live In France and have never seen a knitted dishcloth. I would love instructions . What yarn ? Cotton it seems ?


Here are a couple of sites:

http://www.knitsbyrachel.com/page12.html

http://dishandwashclothmania.com/knit-cloths/

knits by rachel is my favorite. And yes, cotton yarn. Have fun!


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

BarbaraSD said:


> Has anyone used #10 crochet thread to make cloths? If so, do you double the thread or use it single. And what size needle do you recommend. I have a lot of this size thread I would like to use up and thought this might be a good way.


Use 2 strands. I am hooked on using the thread.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank You DeeDeeF..........I loooooooooove this site. I am bookmarking but I am definitely making a some tomorrow.
Thanks again


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi Louise.
I use them exclusively for bathing now. I've made my husband a back scrubber as well. He is as sold on them as I. 
Usually just knit garter stitch with about an 8 US and it works up quickly. It is one of those carry to the doctor's where one can mindlessly knit.
:-D
Debbi


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

lafranciskar said:


> Love my knitted scrubber too. Just used coarse netting material cut into strips and knitted it with cotton yarn. Any shape/design would work. Works great and doesn't scratch pans.


I have not made a knitted scrubber , I do have yarn to make some but do you have a pattern to share please?


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

mystic31714 said:


> I make several also, love them. Give as gifts too with a small bottle of dish soap. Am now venturing into designs, made an apple one, a dog one and the Letter M for sis, so much fun. Have many patterns waiting to be made. But, how do you keep the colors from fading, I have heard about setting them in some mixture but cannot remember what it was and does it work.


Mystic, a previous poster (sorry, don't remember her name), suggested soaking the wash/dish cloth in 1 part white vinegar and 4 parts water before using the cloth. She said it helps keep the yarn/washcloth from fading.

And another suggests 1 part white vinegar to 2 parts water.

I'm wondering if the cloths that are given as gifts should be soaked in the vinegar. Will the cloth not be as soft and have a vinegary smell?


----------



## debbie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

what a great idea.... Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mary Ellen Silver (Sep 29, 2011)

When I moved a couple years ago, I placed one of these inbetween plates, wrapped several 'precious items' in them, etc. They are great for that too! ...and it got them here in the process. Sometimes I mail one to a friend too --don't weigh much and are completely unbreakable... 
No end to their uses...


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Mary Ellen Silver said:


> When I moved a couple years ago, I placed one of these inbetween plates, wrapped several 'precious items' in them, etc. They are great for that too! ...and it got them here in the process. Sometimes I mail one to a friend too --don't weigh much and are completely unbreakable...
> No end to their uses...


Our aunt used to make a lot of washcloths and my sister uses them to separate her teflon frying pans so they won't get scratched. You are right. Their use is endless.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

The simplest diagonal Garter St patt, w/YO Incs & Decs.

CO4. 
K2, YO, K to end. Turn.
Continue until 44 sts wide.
K1, SSK YO, K to end.
Knit till 4 sts remain.
BO.

There is a round version, w/pie-shaped segments accomplished through short-rowing, that's sort of standard too, but takes a bit more attention to counting.


----------



## country nan (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi Ang
have just read through all the replys on dish clothes
have been wondering for a long time what else ai culd use 
do you or any one have a pattern and what wool/cotton do you use

regards country nan


----------



## saracastelli (Jun 22, 2011)

And you can wash them in the dishwasher on the top shelf, be sure to push on of the strings over a frame post of something to weigh it down. comes out all ready to go again!


----------



## Crafty Gardener (Aug 9, 2012)

Nothing beats a knitted discloth


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

nice gifts too


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh, you won't need to iron them!
if you _do want to iron them, the side you iron them on will tend to depress, go flatter. That's why you iron embroidered things on the wrong side, to not flatten the embroidery.
But you'd not need to iron dishcloths or washcloths, unless you just _love ironing![/quote]

No I hate ironing lol.. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> nice gifts too


Very nice! I love the colors.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

thank you i used a larger needle so this is a face cloth and hand towel for bathroom...got another on the needle,,,so simple..and lovely...


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

I've given away a ton (okay, that's an exaggeration) of dish/wash cloths. As I mentioned, earlier this week a friend asked me to make a couple more for her.

I decided that after I finish xmas knitting, I'm going to start a pair of socks and work on a bunch of new cloths. I have gobs of patterns to try -- also want to make a round one and see how that works out. 

I used to have a stack to give away. All gone now.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I made some for my d-i-l and daughter and neither one liked them. Said they preferred to use a sponge. I thought well to each his own.That will just be that many more for me.


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

Knitted cloths are great, they work really well, I need to make more.


----------



## bethnegrey (Aug 24, 2012)

Stablebummom said:


> A mundane task (dishwashing) that brings happiness as you see the colors, texture and know that it is your own work!
> 
> I give a lot away and keep my not quite ready for public ones for me as I use them to learn patterns and new stitches.


I agree! These projects are terrific for playing with new stitch patterns. My mom has gifted my sister and me with lots of these over the years and we haven't used anything else since that first present. They last so well that even when they've been "retired" from doing dishes, they're still going strong. My sister (and lots of friends) used 'em to wash down their two-story house up in northern WA some years ago. And, they're still hard at work cleaning up in the garage!


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> nice gifts too


 I made these for a thrift sale, and lot's to give for gift's, I like making them while watching tv.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

beejay said:


> I made some for my d-i-l and daughter and neither one liked them. Said they preferred to use a sponge. I thought well to each his own.That will just be that many more for me.


I detest sponges.


----------



## knity66nut (Feb 27, 2011)

I have made dozens of these and give them with a crocheted hotpad and a scrubbie made with the nylon net on one side and the cotton yarn on the other. Everyone loves them that have received them. I finally made one for myself and love it, now I am wanting to try one in the shower as suggested Sounds super for sure.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

rkr said:


> Pardon me, I don't mean to be impolite, really really don't want to step on toes. No offense meant to be given please! But I'm wondering what's on most dishes but some form of food? A certain portion of them will have a clear substance like a juice or something that's non-oily/fatty with no particulate matter involved, so nothing will be deposited on the cotton cloth but if one uses nylon scrubbies and cotton cloths and SOS® pads and a number of products for different surfaces, it would just seem more natural to be able to cut down on the number of different ones used..
> Even adding the extra cloths of one new cloth every day into the laundry washing cycles adds to the environmental impact.
> Excuse me; I know this is just me today, after reading so much about the desolation affecting those on East Coast, interpolating between this use of our natural resources and those who no longer have a home much less washers & dryers. And of course there will always be those who will never have what we take for granted here, like clean water. Thinking globally, rinsing out a nylon scrubbie, or a nylon dish cloth is so much more economical than a washing extra daily cotton ones. And no extra cleaning aids to deodorize or sanitize them and saving on that precious commodity: water. And nope, while I lived through this time period as a young adult, I'm not an ex-hippie, flower child from the 60s. ..
> 
> ...


Just wondering when you will get replies about the environmental impact of manufacturing nylon and other synthetics.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Isabel said:


> KarenKnits said:
> 
> 
> > I've made tons of dish cloths. I love them and that is all I use. However, they do get smelly over time. Any hints for cleaning them? I do change dish cloths every day.
> ...


That's what I do as well. Learned that from my mom. She used to go bonkers if we didn't wring out the dishcloth almost dry. Wish I could get my kids to learn that! I also put mine in the microwave for a minute to kill the bacteria, after I rinse it well, of course. My mom also used to like to wash windows with vinegar. I think it smells almost as bad as dishcloth bacteria and I couldn't imagine rinsing anything I was going to wear with it!


----------



## Highlandlass (Oct 31, 2012)

I have used natural string to knit some dishcloths and even wash cloths for the bath! I like my wash cloth even more than a facecloth. Its nubblier (if that's a word) and I use it for dermabrasion all in the shower! My plan is to make a few for my SIL and her Sister for a Christmas gift, along with nice shower gels!


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

Urith said:


> bobctwn65 said:
> 
> 
> > nice gifts too
> ...


These are lovely, do you mind sharing the pattern with me please.


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

casey1952 said:


> It took me a while, but I finally relized that washing sharp knives can cut the threads in the dishcloth. You have to sure to turn the knife sharp blade out.


Oooooh, you should always do that to keep from cutting your hand or fingers! Think about the impact on your knitting LOL


----------



## tadpoleandbiddy (Jan 19, 2012)

After washing my favourite dish cloth I found a Cut Thread. Well I know I didn't do it, so you know who sort of owned up to doing it. He didn't think I would notice!!!


----------



## tadpoleandbiddy (Jan 19, 2012)

I soak mine in babys nappy san soak every couple of washes and no smell.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

My daughter and her family love handmade washcloths! The grandsons will only use the washcloths that Grandma makes! My mom loved them too, and at 88 years old, makes them for the ladies in her assisted living home.


----------



## Roberta J Corbitt (Dec 2, 2011)

Hello Penny, 
I don't know the name of the pattern on the round circular needles. It is just the garter stitch and it is supposed to have the edge roll but you knit at least 6 inches before you start the decrease. The decrease is done by segments of 8 where you knit to the last two sts.and knit the two tog. I am just trying this out, but it looks like it is going to be for a small head. I used 84 co stitches. Roberta


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

I have been hard at work making up dishcloths for the holidays to sell.
#11 DP's
A verbal pattern was shared at our Friday knit group.

Cast 21 sts.
Knit the first row.
3rd R-K1, knit 2 tog., knit to next to last st., M1.
4th, R-knit across row.

Continue with R 3&4 until diagonal piece measures 11 inches.

Bind off.

Now fold both ends tog. in the middle and close seam.

Then purse string around both sides to close.

This makes a round double-sided washcloth or dishcloth.

I use variegated cotton yarn for a prettier cloth.

Enjoy, Karen


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

TinkU said:


> I love using my knit one, but have noticed holes! I'm wondering if it's a weak area in the yarn itself or something else. Has anyone else had this happen before. I'm using peaches and cream from walmart and doing them in garter stitch.
> 
> So glad you've converted!


Yes, caused by the point of a knife.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

kmcnaught said:


> I have been hard at work making up dishcloths for the holidays to sell.
> 
> A verbal pattern was shared at our Friday knit group.
> 
> ...


that's the same pattern I use for the scrubbies.


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

My husband prefers the knit dishcloths also.


----------



## nnyl (Oct 3, 2012)

I make about 100 a year, for giveaways and for our Christmas Retreat for the Ladies of our Parish. I just wash mine in the washing machine with like colours, never have smells, but maybe the vinegar in the rinse cycle helps.
Lynn


----------



## twistedsister (May 22, 2012)

i am just wondering can i make these lovley dishcloths using acrylic yarn i have so much ,and thought what a great way to use some of it up


----------



## connieconstance (Jun 22, 2012)

the dish cloths sound good, can you use ordinary wool

or does it have to be knitting cotton.

I thought I would make some for Christmas presents

Connie


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

connieconstance said:


> the dish cloths sound good, can you use ordinary wool
> 
> or does it have to be knitting cotton.
> 
> ...


I think cotton is the best, because it absorb's much better then acrylic, feel's better as well.


----------



## Penny Tolsma (Jul 18, 2011)

I knit dishcloths and use them as gifts. 3 to a pack with a cute coloured ribbon.I prefer to make white ones in case I need to use a little bleach in the water.I like moss or garter stitch and smaller needles to make them feel a little sturdier. 
Occasionally laying one on top of the cups when you do a load of dishes in the dishwasher will keep them fresh as well.


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

Always use cotton yarn because the acrylic will melt.


----------



## mamacarolyn (Nov 4, 2012)

I have been making dishcloths for years To keep cloths smelling sweet and very clean, rinse after use in clear water and microwave on glass tray for one to two minutes very wet. They will be steaming hot. Do not microwave them dry. They last almost forever! No need to bleach them. Mrs. C


----------



## mamacarolyn (Nov 4, 2012)

I have been making dishcloths for years To keep cloths smelling sweet and very clean, rinse after use in clear water and microwave on glass tray for one to two minutes very wet. They will be steaming hot. Do not microwave them dry. They last almost forever! No need to bleach them. Mrs. C


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't know if this is an American thing or not, but I have been knitting 100% cotton dishcloths for years and years. They are wonderfully absorbant for wiping down counters and are so easy to make. I have seen them sold at craft botique sales. I don't know anyone who doesn't like them. Hope you enjoy them as much as us Americans. Happy knitting.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

What do you make the scrubbies of??
onion bags, fruit ones?
i want to do that too, now can only braid them.
thnx


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I always use 100% cotton yarn for the dish cloths. This makes them very absorbent. The acrylic and polyester yarns do not do the trick like the cotton. Make one of each and after using each you will see what I mean.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

kmcnaught said:


> I have been hard at work making up dishcloths for the holidays to sell.
> #11 DP's
> A verbal pattern was shared at our Friday knit group.
> 
> ...


 what are #11 are they 8mm


----------



## Donnaj65 (Sep 26, 2012)

I love knitting dishrags. I love using them more. I like using the colorful 100 percent cotton yarn. You don't see the stains as much on the bright, colorful ones. I have enough to change them out frequently.


----------



## maura (Mar 4, 2011)

Use cotton worested weight aunt Lydia if you can get it cast on 30stitches or more depending how wide you want it you can knit every row or crochet it if you like you can use them as wash cloths for bath or shower Maura.


----------



## psychdoc (Dec 17, 2011)

I got some great small metal baskets years ago on Ebay. Fill with a couple of washcloths and a few bars of hand molded soap. Always a big hit.


----------



## psychdoc (Dec 17, 2011)

I always use cotton. get it from a person on Ebay -- mill ends, a pound at a time. Might have enough to slipcover my car.


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

I Love my knitted and crocheted dishcloths. Have been using them the past 20+ years. My mom made them for me now she has Alzheimers and forgot how to knit so I took up the craft again keeping the tradition going. Make them for my friends and family as well!
Welcome to the fantastic knitted Dishcloth fan club!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Yes, they are a little bit of JOY, both to make and to use.


----------



## maura (Mar 4, 2011)

I love knitting everything I made dish cloths for my sister in Ireland and her husband loved them I am going make him some big ones white for his butchers shop you can reply to [email protected] aol.com I have sisters in Canada


----------



## grannysgrl (Aug 5, 2012)

I used cotton & some bernet breast cancer yarn to make baby wash cloths hope they wash up ok


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I like using them as pot holders! Also, putting under the plate on the table, under my pans in the cabinets, etc. They have so many uses it is hard to number them all!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

beejay said:


> I made some for my d-i-l and daughter and neither one liked them. Said they preferred to use a sponge. I thought well to each his own.That will just be that many more for me.


Sponges do have their purpose, especially the ones with the scratchy side. But nothing beats a cloth for cleaning up spills on the stove, countertops, etc.


----------



## mamacarolyn (Nov 4, 2012)

Not a good yarn acrylic. COTTON is the only way to go. Mrs. C


----------



## mamacarolyn (Nov 4, 2012)

You are so right!


----------



## prpldragngal (Sep 7, 2012)

Wellllll, I gotta say, I was going to ask a wash rag question too. But everything I was wondering has been answered in the 16 pages of replys that I read. I think I have found my calling. I started knitting a few weeks ago (again) in hopes of making a pair of socks. (which I will still do) I happened to find 4 HUGE skeins of 100% cotton, 12 oz (340 gm)in my stash from years ago and decided to make mom a wash cloth from the varigated, and 2 dish rags out of the white. NOW I'm thinking I will be making them for my sister, 2 neices, great-neice, and my BFF. 
Thank you ladies, I think I have found my calling. I LOVE starting a new project, but these I can finish quickly, which I love. Thank you all for your fantastic replies.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

KarenKnits said:


> I've made tons of dish cloths. I love them and that is all I use. However, they do get smelly over time. Any hints for cleaning them? I do change dish cloths every day.


Toss it in the microwave or dishwasher


----------



## iridger (Jun 17, 2012)

I make and use mine for dusting and any other type of cleaning. I also have to keep a stash of them on hand for my daughter-in-law.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Colorado knits said:


> I detest sponges.


Now there's a scrambled-egg-bits-catcher... even free floating in the dishwater, if not actually touches the frying pan. just sayin'...


----------



## deedeesdolls (Dec 5, 2011)

the smell is bacteria forming on the washcloth and i find the best way to get rid of it is to soak them (and all scourers) in a mix of white vinegar and boiling water. gets the smell out and kills the bacteria at the s
same time.
Dee


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

BarbaraSD said:


> beejay said:
> 
> 
> > I made some for my d-i-l and daughter and neither one liked them. Said they preferred to use a sponge. I thought well to each his own.That will just be that many more for me.
> ...


Agreed, nothing sops up water like cotton. And mopping up water on countertops falls under the housekeeping category for me, not dishwashing.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Penrith Grandma said:


> Urith said:
> 
> 
> > bobctwn65 said:
> ...


the pattern for the towel and dishcloth are free, on the bernat site


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

I made a couple out of acrylic. One crocheted & one knitted. They will scrub dishes ok, but they don't work well on counters, stove, etc. They are not absorbent and the water just runs out. I do like to use them for scrubbing grandchild messes out of the carpet. They also don't dry out as well without stinking. I'll use them for a one time job and then throw them on the washer for the next load going in. The cotton work so much better for dishes & kitchen cleaning.


twistedsister said:


> i am just wondering can i make these lovley dishcloths using acrylic yarn i have so much ,and thought what a great way to use some of it up


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

I spritz my cloth with vinegar after I have rinsed it.


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link, will now do a search.


----------



## rasalvatore (Nov 5, 2012)

I just knitted my first dish cloth and was surprised how quickly it was claimed by a friend who exclaimed it would be a perfect floor cloth that she could not wait to use. It was made with an odd ball of cotton I got in a bag of sale wool, so it did not even cost me a lot to make. I will definitely be making more!!!


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

LouiseH. said:


> Have fun knitting...I also love those dishclothes....now do yourself a favor....use one of those clothes to take your shower with...you will think you are in heaven!!!!! I dare you...do it tonight....


I'm with you, Louise. My son and I love knitted washcloths. Neither one of us ever uses the terry cloth washcloths anymore.


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

I knit lots and lots of dishcloths not only for my entire family, but to hand out at our church food pantry. It makes a special surprise for people picking up their food. Can't knit fast enough!


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

I knit lots and lots of dishcloths not only for my entire family, but to hand out at our church food pantry. It makes a special surprise for people picking up their food. Can't knit fast enough!


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

I am making the circular lace ones for my to-be daughter-in-law's shower for each guest. I hope they love them as much as I do!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Urith said:


> Penrith Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Urith said:
> ...


Thank you for the info.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Gave dish clothes to my Niece and Nephew. Niece uses her as a doily. Newphew uses the other one as was intended! We were talking the other day about how as they have been used often, they loose their color and even become dingy looking. My nephew said..."not mine! It's as perfect as the day you gave it to me!" His "trick" is after using it he rinses it out thoroughly and microwaves it for a minute! The color never faded! It's clean and sanitized!


----------



## marykelly (Oct 9, 2012)

I too love those kniotted dish cloths. I got started on them using string from my son's paper route. Still have quite a large ball of it. To the person who asked about cleaning them: they will stand up to bleach. The loveliest thing about them is that they don't cost much but they are so-o-o-o useful. I won't wash my dishes with anything else. The gal with the gift ideas has a good one, especially with all the patterrns available to make them.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

My husband loves them too, which can be a problem. I started finding them places I didn't want to find them. Case in point, he had polished my black shoes to give them new life (they are special expensive shoes made for my foot problems), after I kissed him, I saw over his shoulder that he had used one of my dishclothes I had made to polish them. What can I say, he loves them for everything.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

good attitude,,

both of you


----------



## psychdoc (Dec 17, 2011)

Just got email from sellers at Ebay. Cotton yarn (sugr n cream) $8.19 per pound, usually has a lot of colors

seller is
knittersparadisebrian


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Speaking of dishcloths - I have a question - I was wondering if there is a way to knit the dishcloths in two colors. You know the ones with the design in the middle. The background one color and so the design will "Pop", in a different color. How would you do that??? Thanks


----------



## Margaret A (Aug 26, 2012)

I have been machine knitting dish cloths and drying towels
for years. Family and friends keep asking me for more. I
keep changing patterns. Lately I have been using a weaving 1x1 pattern. It has no floats for catching on things,
therefore making it very sturdy I use 100% cotton and knit
pretty tightly to make them last longer.
I am very careful cleaning the knife blades. I never use
bleach since it destroys the fabric. Theerefore fabric softner
or baking soda will do just fine for the smelly ones. 
You should avoid long floats, unless you sew two together, putting the floats on the inside.


----------



## Margaret A (Aug 26, 2012)

I have been machine knitting dish cloths and drying towels
for years. Family and friends keep asking me for more. I
keep changing patterns. Lately I have been using a weaving 1x1 pattern. It has no floats for catching on things,
therefore making it very sturdy I use 100% cotton and knit
pretty tightly to make them last longer.
I am very careful cleaning the knife blades. I never use
bleach since it destroys the fabric. Theerefore fabric softner
or baking soda will do just fine for the smelly ones. 
You should avoid long floats, unless you sew two together, putting the floats on the inside.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

crochet_away said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: WOOHOO!!!
> we have another dishcloth convert
> :twisted: :twisted: :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

I will be buying some cotton tomorrow and starting my very first 1


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

A trick my mother told me many years ago was that anytime I had a bright-colored cotton article of clothing, to soak it in salt water for a few minutes before washing it the first time and that would set the dye. I do that with my knitted dishcloths/washcloths and it helps them keep their bright color longer.


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

Knity66nut,
Do you have a pattern you could share for that two sided scrubbie? I would like to do that for Christmas gifts.
Thanks, 
Ginny


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

Have a couple questions if anyone could help me out. Thought I'd make and sell some dishcloths but have no idea what to charge. I've made 4 so far (knitted) and they took longer to make then I thought. Went to a show the other day and saw a few nice kitted ones and they were only asking $2.50 for 1. I was shocked cause they take time to make.Mine are thick,heavy and about 8-9 in square.Read someone uses a knitting machine to make her's. So my questions are. 1. What is a good price. 2. Would I be better off making something else instead of "Dishcloths" to sell. Cause at $2.50 it's not worth the cotton alone. 3.Would a knitting machine be the best way to go if I wanted to sell at a lesser price.

Nevering using a knitting machine before are they easy to use,and can you do other stitches besides the knit and pearl, like cables, etc. Thanks for help.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

have seen this b4 but cant remember what it's called. like reversible in that background color on one side is the design color on the other & vice versa
let me know when u find it



Johna said:


> Speaking of dishcloths - I have a question - I was wondering if there is a way to knit the dishcloths in two colors. You know the ones with the design in the middle. The background one color and so the design will "Pop", in a different color. How would you do that??? Thanks


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Years ago the dish cloths sold for $2.00, so now I think $2.50 or maybe even $3.00 is OK. I use a really simple diagonal knit pattern that works up really fast. The Sugar & Cream cotton yarn or Peaches & Cream sells for just under $2.00 a skein when not on sale (I try to buy when it is on sale). I can get two dish cloths out of one solid color skein, so my cost is $1.00 per dish cloth. At a $2.50 per dish cloth selling price, you would be making $1.50 profit per cloth. That's not too bad. The variagated skeins have less yardage in them, so you would have to make the cloths smaller to get two out of one of those skeins. I usually stick to the solid colors. Sometimes I buy the cotton yarn on the cones and they sell for about $7.00 at Walmart. Hope this helps.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

When you soak them, how much salt to water ratio do you use and do you use hot or cold water. This sounds like a very good idea and I would like to try it. Thanks.


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you.Just don't seem right if you spend 4or5 hours and only charge $3.00 that not even minimum wage for an hour..Think would rather give away as gifts then just charge so little. I don't want to over charge just want fairness...


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

They do make great gifts, especially when you include a bottle of dish detergent.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

I've seen them at craft sales being sold as 3 to a package for $5.00 .They are the regular sizes . I like to make mine larger .They are not a money maker , but are a lot of fun to make and give away . When we travel , I like to keep my hands busy while my husband drives . Making dishcloths is a no-brainer and perfect for the occasion.


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info.The ones I've made were heavy and big.Going to give as gifts. I do enjoy making them. Guess I can always put some out and if don't sell give away. Thanks again.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> have seen this b4 but cant remember what it's called. like reversible in that background color on one side is the design color on the other & vice versa
> let me know when u find it
> 
> 
> ...


Double knitting? Sounds like what I'm doing with the piano scarf.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

-knitter said:


> Kissnntell said:
> 
> 
> > have seen this b4 but cant remember what it's called. like reversible in that background color on one side is the design color on the other & vice versa
> ...


a bath puff would go well with a washcloth for gift's
http://www.wikihow.com/Crochet-a-Bath-Puff


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

i've done double knitting -- u end up w/2 fabrics @the same time so there is one color on one side & another color on the other. it's fun

no this is different in that when u knit it it comes out one color design on one side & a mirror image on the other but the colors are reversed

still cannot for the life of me remember what it's called!


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

The mirror image is also Double Knitting but the pattern is knit the first stitch, purl the next. where as the other double knitting is knit the first stitch, slip the second one which I think sounds like what you have done.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

what i did ended in 2 separate pieces of fabric only joined @the cast on & bound off edges, not the sides
was quite awhile i did it so dont remember the pattern of it
do remember it was fun, though
made a couple washcloths w/it



gin-red said:


> The mirror image is also Double Knitting but the pattern is knit the first stitch, purl the next. where as the other double knitting is knit the first stitch, slip the second one which I think sounds like what you have done.


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

I have never tried Double knitted Dishcloths. Dose anyone have a pattern for these? Or know where I can find one?
Thanks


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

wasnt heading for that just wanted 2 learn a new stitch & made it 6" square
like i do most of my cloths ... just a good way 2 learn a new stitch. or swatches, just do them cloth size


----------



## Frog Queen (May 25, 2012)

All your lovely dishcloth chatter got me reminiscing about my grown up sister teaching me to knit when I was seven (physical therapy for badly broken arm). We started with dishcloths for my mum's Christmas present. They ended up about two feet square and weighed a ton when wet but my ma used them anyway 

I've not knitted a dishcloth since but you fab knitters inspired me and I put down my gorgeously complicated current intarsia wip (I'm determined to be intarsia queen, a small ambition but mine own), dragged a ball of cotton yarn out of my stash and knitted this free ravelry pattern for a friend who is poorly. She loves anything quirky so I hope she overlooks the shonky sewing up and is happy...


----------



## barjoden (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

ayjay said:


> I have never tried Double knitted Dishcloths. Dose anyone have a pattern for these? Or know where I can find one?
> Thanks


There's a video (actually more than one) on You Tube.


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

Very nice. Loved your story. Thanks


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't know if you do paper crafts, but even if you don't, you can pick up a sheet of scrapbook paper that picks up one of the colors in your dishcloth. Make 2 1/2 inch bands (fold your dishcloth, then measure around it, top measurement, bottom measurement, and sides adding 2" to total. Lay across top, then fold at the sides, then fold at bottom bring to center. Place a cut on the top of one side of the band, slightly over 1" away from the center. Make a second cut only this time on the bottom but at the same point. The cut needs to be halfway of the band (two inch band the cut would be 1", 3" band would be 1 1/2".(once you've done one, you shouldn't need to measure after that, unless you don't make them same sizes) Lay the cloth in and secure the band around it. You will be amazed how much that adds to it. People will be walking through a sale seeing, same thing, same thing, same thing, oh what is that. They will usually pay a little extra because it looks like a gift they could give to someone. They may not want to spend much on themselves,, but they do look at things differently when they are a gift to give. Another idea would be to do that, pick up a small basket at the dollar store and put in two matching dishclothes, a colored hand sanitizer, a tea towel and pot holder. You've just spent an extra $4.00, but you can turn around and sell it for $12.00 to $15.00, making your profit on your dishclothes. If you want to make money on them, you have to market them right. Same idea with spa clothes, only bath salts, pretty hand towel, that sort of thing.



coolbreeze said:


> Thanks for the info.The ones I've made were heavy and big.Going to give as gifts. I do enjoy making them. Guess I can always put some out and if don't sell give away. Thanks again.


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

I love this Idea. Thank you so much I will use it.


----------



## Marina Pearson (Sep 15, 2012)

Great idea! And, timely for the season


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Muddyann said:


> I don't know if you do paper crafts, but even if you don't, you can pick up a sheet of scrapbook paper that picks up one of the colors in your dishcloth. Make 2 1/2 inch bands (fold your dishcloth, then measure around it, top measurement, bottom measurement, and sides adding 2" to total. Lay across top, then fold at the sides, then fold at bottom bring to center. Place a cut on the top of one side of the band, slightly over 1" away from the center. Make a second cut only this time on the bottom but at the same point. The cut needs to be halfway of the band (two inch band the cut would be 1", 3" band would be 1 1/2".(once you've done one, you shouldn't need to measure after that, unless you don't make them same sizes) Lay the cloth in and secure the band around it. You will be amazed how much that adds to it. People will be walking through a sale seeing, same thing, same thing, same thing, oh what is that. They will usually pay a little extra because it looks like a gift they could give to someone. They may not want to spend much on themselves,, but they do look at things differently when they are a gift to give. Another idea would be to do that, pick up a small basket at the dollar store and put in two matching dishclothes, a colored hand sanitizer, a tea towel and pot holder. You've just spent an extra $4.00, but you can turn around and sell it for $12.00 to $15.00, making your profit on your dishclothes. If you want to make money on them, you have to market them right. Same idea with spa clothes, only bath salts, pretty hand towel, that sort of thing.
> 
> I'd sure like to see a photo.
> 
> ...


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

Teardrop said:


> When you wash them you can try using vinegar in the rince cycle instead of fabric softener which actually inhibits water to be soaked up. Then when you put them in the dryer you can shake a couple of drops of inexpensive essential oil (the NOW brand can be had at just about any healthfood store), I like lavender, and it will not only take away that "smell" but scent your whole load naturally instead of sythetically.


I love this idea. I'm off to buy essential oil. Would that be found at Walmart? Or Michaels?


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

I would send a photo but I can't seem to get them to work on here. If you send me a pm with your email, I can send a photo through the email.


----------



## marykelly (Oct 9, 2012)

Many years ago, I found a book about reversible two color knitting. It was two-sided and could be mirrored, depending on the pattern. The initial cast on in the first color was twice as many stitches as needed. After that it was a matter of slipping the color not in use. One of the patterns in the book was a wall banner with a maze on one side and stripes on the other. I cannot remember the author, but the resultant fabric was quite sturdy, wonderful for cushion covers.


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

TinkU said:


> I love using my knit one, but have noticed holes! I'm wondering if it's a weak area in the yarn itself or something else. Has anyone else had this happen before. I'm using peaches and cream from walmart and doing them in garter stitch.
> 
> So glad you've converted!


I too have noticed holes, using exactly the same yarn when on holiday in Florida this year. My suspicion is that son-in-law cleaned one of my very sharp knives with it recently and weakened the thread. 
Problem resolved though, darned together just this afternoon, and now perfectly useable again


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

i darn mine too and i THINK i am careful w/ knives, they just wear out.

bet


----------

